# 1966 GTO 3speed HD trans shifter with Console



## richde (Jun 2, 2013)

I recently purchased a beautiful 1966 GTO Convertible equipped with a 3 speed Heavy Duty Transmission. The shifter is broken and I am looking for a reliable source to rebuild my shifter. I am finding that these are rare and having trouble finding a replacement, so a rebuild might be best to retain the originality of the car. Any suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes. Contact Pete Serio on the Performance Years forum. He is 'the man' when it comes to shifters and gauges for our GTO's.


----------

